# a trip worth taking



## railroadron (Feb 1, 2013)

*Punk Rock Bowling and Music Festival 2013*

Las Vegas, NV, US
*Venue*

Downtown Las Vegas 89101 Las Vegas, NV, US
Venue info and map

Devo
Bad Religion

Black Flag
Bouncing Souls
The Damned
Lagwagon
Turbonegro
The Casualties
D.R.I.
Swingin' Utters
Subhumans
U.S. Bombs
Lower Class Brats
The Weirdos
Pour Habit
Channel 3
Retox
flag
Molotov Compromise
Tartar Control
Revilers
Catholic Spit
The Dirty Panties
Surrounded By Thieves
Piss & Blood
Sean & Zander
a chance for some of you youngsters to see real punk ..the way it was!


----------



## trainfinder222 (Feb 1, 2013)

and the Bowling??? I am a Bowling Fan


----------



## trainfinder222 (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.songkick.com/artists/313663-devo/calendar
OMG these old fucks are still around


----------



## bad pipsisiewah (Feb 2, 2013)

BOTH black flag reunions... unless the second is a diff band, which by the looks of the link, they are. i want keith morris dammit! on a side note a band i played guitar in almost opened for DRI. randomly


----------

